# The Amateur Astronomy Thread



## stephec (8 Apr 2021)

Rather than clog up Simon's telescope thread with my 1001 questions I thought I'd start off a general one here. 

Question number one - does anyone use the Clear Outside app, and if you do how accurate do you find it regarding cloud cover? 

So far it's been right for the last two nights of total murkiness here, but it's teasing me with a prediction of only 5% cloud tomorrow night.


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 Apr 2021)

Yes, I use it and its accuracy is pretty variable. I find it's often more accurate re the dew point than anything else. I've also been caught out a few times as it defaults to FLO's headquarters in Exeter unless you press 'current'!


----------



## stephec (8 Apr 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> Yes, I use it and its accuracy is pretty variable. I find it's often more accurate re the dew point than anything else. I've also been caught out a few times as it defaults to FLO's headquarters in Exeter unless you press 'current'!


Now I know where the Exeter bit comes from. 😊


----------



## Profpointy (8 Apr 2021)

I have punivesrse as my star atlas app.
I think it was a fiver or whatever, but well worth it. I have various paper star atlases as well, but I love books. Another fabulous app is exoplanet, which every few days tells you the latest exoplanets they've found - over 2000 so far but the (paid for) add ons are truly amazing whereby you can zoom out from thr solar system and planets out to nearby stars, then out to the galaxy, then the clusters of galaxies all the way to the cosmic background radiation map. Again myabe a fiver plus a couple more fivers for the add ons.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

I quite like Stellarium because i can rewind the night sky and clarify which star I saw at about half ten last night... or fast forward to check what I'll be able to see from North Yorkshire in a few month's time.


----------



## HMS_Dave (9 Apr 2021)

Any app that you are comfortable with is fine. I tend just to glance at a radar map to decide. But i have gone out, set up my quite heavy mount and scope and balanced it and aligned it and the clouds roll in, even caught out by rain that had a 5% chance of happening the once... The weather in this country is just quite unpredictable at times. 

If the astronomy bug catches you, watch out for Aperture Fever... That is the unquenchable desire for a larger and larger telescope... I caught this terrible disease. I ended up getting a 12 inch reflector on a dobsonian mount. It was almost as tall as i am. My neighbours thought i was reenacting a scene from the battle of waterloo im sure... Thankfully, after realising that it was becoming more and more impractical i realised the beauty in using a telescope that i could set up in a shorter period of time, to get those nights when there may only be an hour or 2 of clears skies. Don't get me wrong, star clusters looked amazing in the 12 inch as did the details on Jupiter. But a common phrase used in the astronomy circle is the best telescope is the one you use the most... Now i have a 6 inch refractor which is still a beast and a 5 inch short tube refractor. Oh and a huge pair of binoculars...

Another tip is to learn how to use your peripheral vision. The light cones in your eyes are more sensitive in these areas. So if your hunting galaxies, peripheral vision is king. The art is finding the galaxies, learning to star hop is a good skill here. Once you are sure it's there, avert your gaze just to the side of the galaxy. With practice you will start to tease out detail, it is a noticeable difference. Try it on easy targets first, such as Andromeda, then head off to the Virgo cluster. Sketching is a helpful thing here too. I can't draw for poo but it helps focus the mind and it helps get more and more detail. BTW, this time of year is prime galaxy hunting season...


----------



## stephec (10 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I quite like Stellarium because i can rewind the night sky and clarify which star I saw at about half ten last night... or fast forward to check what I'll be able to see from North Yorkshire in a few month's time.


That's what I'm using, seems obvious how to use it without wading through tons of instructions.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

I've used this for pictures in the past.

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap210409.html


----------



## stephec (10 Apr 2021)

Right then, here's today's first question.

I have a Cheshire collimator, but have just noticed that there's no adjusting screws for my primary mirror, is this typical on a cheap telescope, and if it is what am I supposed to do?

I've asked the manufacturer for instructions so I'll have to see if they come back with anything.

Although I'm quite happy with the images as they are, so wondering if it's a cheap scope that isn't meant to be adjusted.


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Apr 2021)

stephec said:


> Right then, here's today's first question.
> 
> I have a Cheshire collimator, but have just noticed that there's no adjusting screws for my primary mirror, is this typical on a cheap telescope, and if it is what am I supposed to do?
> 
> ...


I have seen that before. It might have been set and glued in place at the factory. Do you have secondary mirror adjustment?


----------



## stephec (10 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> I have seen that before. It might have been set and glued in place at the factory. Do you have secondary mirror adjustment?


The primary is just a flat piece of glass held by three clamps, the secondary has enough adjustment that I knocked it out completely. I had to hold it physically 
in place by hand before tightening it up again.


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Apr 2021)

It doesn't take much to knock them out of collimation. Without primary mirror collimation screws it's going to be a faff getting it collimated. The primary looks flat but it is slightly concaved to direct the photons towards the secondary.


----------



## stephec (10 Apr 2021)

The good thing is that because I'm not used to anything else the images are very acceptable. 😊


----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Apr 2021)

If in defocussing you get stars looking like nice round donuts with a hole right in the middle, your collimation is pretty good.


----------



## stephec (10 Apr 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> If in defocussing you get stars looking like nice round donuts with a hole right in the middle, your collimation is pretty good.


Tomorrow night's supposed to be clear, I'll have a go then.


----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Apr 2021)

stephec said:


> Tomorrow night's supposed to be clear, I'll have a go then.


This diagram shows the idea:


----------



## stephec (12 Apr 2021)

It's getting a bit out of hand now, a copy of Turn Left at Orion has just arrived at my house. 😊


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Apr 2021)

stephec said:


> It's getting a bit out of hand now, a copy of Turn Left at Orion has just arrived at my house. 😊


It is a highly recommended book. I never brought that one as it wasn't available in the mid 90's. I did buy David Levy's offering which is simply called Skywatching. A good one also...


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2021)

Norton's Star Atlas is the one, a pre-1989 edition in particular if you can find one.


----------



## wheresthetorch (12 Apr 2021)

stephec said:


> It's getting a bit out of hand now, a copy of Turn Left at Orion has just arrived at my house. 😊


Eventually this will happen!


----------



## stephec (26 Apr 2021)

For the past few days it's been clear skies here, so as it's a super moon tonight what else would it be other that virtually full cloud cover?

Anyhow, here's a picture I took last night with my phone.


----------



## HMS_Dave (26 Apr 2021)

Nice one @stephec 

Tycho and Copernicus as dominant as ever and many of the prominent seas captured.


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2021)

I'm now thinking of doing some kind of distance learning course, I know @Drago mentioned a while back that he'd got himself educated on the subject but I don't think I'll be going to that kind of level.

Has anyone done any basic courses similar to this that they can recommend please?

Introduction to Astronomy - Distance Learning Courses in Astronomy and Cosmology (studyastronomy.com)


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Aug 2021)

I did an online learning Astronomy course a year or two ago with Cambridge Uni. Fascinating and I was able to keep up with the first couple of sessions at least. It all got rather technical as the course went on though and was a bit over my head but it's star gazing after all 

*1920NOE071 An introduction to astronomy: exploring the wonders of our Universe *
www.ice.cam.ac.uk/courses/search


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Any app that you are comfortable with is fine. I tend just to glance at a radar map to decide. But i have gone out, set up my quite heavy mount and scope and balanced it and aligned it and the clouds roll in, even caught out by rain that had a 5% chance of happening the once... The weather in this country is just quite unpredictable at times.
> 
> If the astronomy bug catches you, watch out for Aperture Fever... That is the unquenchable desire for a larger and larger telescope... I caught this terrible disease. I ended up getting a 12 inch reflector on a dobsonian mount. It was almost as tall as i am. My neighbours thought i was reenacting a scene from the battle of waterloo im sure... Thankfully, after realising that it was becoming more and more impractical i realised the beauty in using a telescope that i could set up in a shorter period of time, to get those nights when there may only be an hour or 2 of clears skies. Don't get me wrong, star clusters looked amazing in the 12 inch as did the details on Jupiter. But a common phrase used in the astronomy circle is the best telescope is the one you use the most... Now i have a 6 inch refractor which is still a beast and a 5 inch short tube refractor. Oh and a huge pair of binoculars...
> 
> Another tip is to learn how to use your peripheral vision. The light cones in your eyes are more sensitive in these areas. So if your hunting galaxies, peripheral vision is king. The art is finding the galaxies, learning to star hop is a good skill here. Once you are sure it's there, avert your gaze just to the side of the galaxy. With practice you will start to tease out detail, it is a noticeable difference. Try it on easy targets first, such as Andromeda, then head off to the Virgo cluster. Sketching is a helpful thing here too. I can't draw for poo but it helps focus the mind and it helps get more and more detail. BTW, this time of year is prime galaxy hunting season...


I'm thinking of dusting off a Celestron reflector buried somewhere in the loft. Reason being where we stay in Anglesey has virtually zero light polution. Any tips on setting it up? I'm a bit worried it may have got 'dinked' 
Heres a pic I took in June .... at 12.30am! Think that was a planet at top?


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm thinking of dusting off a Celestron reflector buried somewhere in the loft. Reason being where we stay in Anglesey has virtually zero light polution. Any tips on setting it up? I'm a bit worried it may have got 'dinked'
> Heres a pic I took in June .... at 12.30am! Think that was a planet at top?
> View attachment 602936


Nice noctilucent clouds caught in that picture. 👌

The bright object is indeed a planet that is Venus which reached perihelion in June. 

There probably won't be a lot wrong with the scope beyond a wipe down, even if it has a dent in it. Reflectors are simple but the only thing is the secondary and primary mirrors will need aligning fairly regularly especially if it's had a knock. If it is a short tube reflector alignment or collimation of the mirrors is even more important as the light path takes a more aggressive curve off the primary. So collimation of the mirrors is where I would start. The only other thing is perhaps a little bit of grease on the focuser rack and pinion, assuming it uses a rack and pinion and you'll be good to go. The mount if it had exposed worm gears would benefit from grease but if it is enclosed, as long as it moves freely in both axis I would leave it rather than disassembling it.


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> I did an online learning Astronomy course a year or two ago with Cambridge Uni. Fascinating and I was able to keep up with the first couple of sessions at least. It all got rather technical as the course went on though and was a bit over my head but it's star gazing after all
> 
> *1920NOE071 An introduction to astronomy: exploring the wonders of our Universe *
> www.ice.cam.ac.uk/courses/search


And you can say you studied at Cambridge. 😊


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Nice noctilucent clouds caught in that picture. 👌
> 
> The bright object is indeed a planet that is Venus which reached perihelion in June.
> 
> There probably won't be a lot wrong with the scope beyond a wipe down, even if it has a dent in it. Reflectors are simple but the only thing is the secondary and primary mirrors will need aligning fairly regularly especially if it's had a knock. If it is a short tube reflector alignment or collimation of the mirrors is even more important as the light path takes a more aggressive curve off the primary. So collimation of the mirrors is where I would start. The only other thing is perhaps a little bit of grease on the focuser rack and pinion, assuming it uses a rack and pinion and you'll be good to go. The mount if it had exposed worm gears would benefit from grease but if it is enclosed, as long as it moves freely in both axis I would leave it rather than disassembling it.


Ok thanks for that


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (15 Sep 2021)

I’m a bit late in noticing this but for courses the Open University ones are fantastic. There is a basic level introductory course (I think this can start several times during the year) and then there are modules that can lead to degree level if you wish. I did the Astronomy, Planetary Science, Astrobiology and Cosmology courses after doing the introduction and can only praise the teaching, the tutors and the course books. All are level 2 courses; there is a Level one starter course but with a science background I thought I’d wing it. They do require a lot of work though and combining a 30 credit course with working full time was a bit of a challenge. I did take some days leave from work to keep up with assignments but I got so engrossed in it I really didn’t mind. When I retire I will go back and finish off the degree….


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Sep 2021)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> I’m a bit late in noticing this but for courses the Open University ones are fantastic. There is a basic level introductory course (I think this can start several times during the year) and then there are modules that can lead to degree level if you wish. I did the Astronomy, Planetary Science, Astrobiology and Cosmology courses after doing the introduction and can only praise the teaching, the tutors and the course books. All are level 2 courses; there is a Level one starter course but with a science background I thought I’d wing it. They do require a lot of work though and combining a 30 credit course with working full time was a bit of a challenge. I did take some days leave from work to keep up with assignments but I got so engrossed in it I really didn’t mind. When I retire I will go back and finish off the degree….


Agree with that, its a 'marginal' science, but absolutely fascinating, I think the physics elelement, (Newtons Laws etc) puts a lot of people off.. but it aint, ahem, rocket science


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2021)

I really need to find a group or a "how to use your telescope properly" type course. I'm ok at finding and imaging planets but that's all I have managed so far. I also need to live somewhere with less light pollution...


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Sep 2021)

icowden said:


> I really need to find a group or a "how to use your telescope properly" type course. I'm ok at finding and imaging planets but that's all I have managed so far. I also need to live somewhere with less light pollution...


I highly recommend joining a group for sure. Nothing like having a helping hand and there's nothing other amateur astronomers like to do, aside from astronomy, than to help new people into the hobby. Although there is lots of literature out there now, im sure you could pick it all up. Make sure you set your mount up correctly, get a star chart or the free stellarium app and just begin to learn the stars, constellations and asterism's and you'll soon be hopping around the night sky. 

Light pollution is unfortunately an issue for nearly everybody in this country. Designated dark sites exist of course and Kielder Forest is a great place for astronomy, but of course is miles away from civilisation. The closest dark site to you is likely to be South Downs. There are light pollution filters you can get which help filter out the sodium lamp street light waves for a low cost, but nothing is ever as good as a proper dark site.


----------



## gbb (20 Sep 2021)

Jupiter and its cluster of major moons very visible via a bird watching scope this evening (to the south)
Saturn slightly east of it, slightly above. Considerably fainter and its probably wishful thinking but while its just a dot in the viewfinder, it seems like you can faintly see the rings...although more like a stretched dot giving that impression.
Venus was visible earlier to the east, long since gone below the rooflines or horizon now.


----------



## icowden (21 Sep 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Light pollution is unfortunately an issue for nearly everybody in this country. Designated dark sites exist of course and Kielder Forest is a great place for astronomy, but of course is miles away from civilisation. The closest dark site to you is likely to be South Downs. There are light pollution filters you can get which help filter out the sodium lamp street light waves for a low cost, but nothing is ever as good as a proper dark site.



We did try an outing to Headley Heath which is a designated "dark sky" site (semi-rural), but it wasn't a particularly great early evening. We took my kids (12, and 14) and my BiL took his daughter (5) so we couldn't stay that late. We did get some nice views of Jupiter and Saturn but probably no better than those from my driveway. Plus there were a couple of <ahem> apparently single males hanging about in cars, and who didn't seem to have brought telescopes. Or dogs. I am sure that they were just enjoying the darkness of the countryside and waiting til later, but....


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Sep 2021)

I’m lucky here the street lights keep breaking and they gave up fixing the one’s directly outside my house.

My telescopes a 90/900 I was really hoping for something larger but as Dave said the one I have is quick and easy to setup.


----------



## HMS_Dave (23 Sep 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> I’m lucky here the street lights keep breaking and they gave up fixing the one’s directly outside my house.
> 
> My telescopes a 90/900 I was really hoping for something larger but as Dave said the one I have is quick and easy to setup.


I know a few people who have pointed laser pens at the sensors of street lamps which fools it into thinking its daylight and it goes off...

Don't do that.


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> I’m lucky here the street lights keep breaking and they gave up fixing the one’s directly outside my house.
> 
> My telescopes a 90/900 I was really hoping for something larger but as Dave said the one I have is quick and easy to setup.



They probably got fed up of picking out the airgun pellets


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Sep 2021)

midlife said:


> They probably got fed up of picking out the airgun pellets



haha not this time, someone took the corner too fast and slammed into it, it’s never worked properly since.


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Sep 2021)

The other "illness" to watch for in Astronomy is the eyepiece hoarding, that can get out of hand fast! haha


----------



## Broughtonblue (7 Jan 2022)

Really fascinated by the stars so would like to buy a telescope and start searching the universe! Does anybody have any knowledge of this telescope, and is it adequate for a complete novice, or is it a kids one. Obviously I'm a numpty atm with astronomy but if if this is ok, and peeps can point me in the direction of some ' astronomy for beginners ' guides I think I will like it, the skies are amazing in remote north Norfolk where I live


----------



## icowden (7 Jan 2022)

Broughtonblue said:


> Really fascinated by the stars so would like to buy a telescope and start searching the universe! Does anybody have any knowledge of this telescope, and is it adequate for a complete novice, or is it a kids one. Obviously I'm a numpty atm with astronomy but if if this is ok, and peeps can point me in the direction of some ' astronomy for beginners ' guides I think I will like it, the skies are amazing in remote north Norfolk where I live



It's not a kids scope, but a reasonable starter scope as long as you aren't being charged too much. If it's free or very cheap, then there is nothing wrong with it (Jessops were selling these new for £75).

If it isn't free let us know your budget and we can advise accordingly :-)

With a scope that size I would start with the moon (best views when not full - full is quite boring - a nice crescent will show the shadows of the craters), then move up to planets - Jupiter and Saturn are the easiest to find and see.

I use Skeye on Android to find out where things are. The stargazers bible is "Turn right at Orion". If you want to look at more distant objects then you are likely to need a bigger scope.


----------



## stephec (7 Jan 2022)

If you're a facebook user then there's this group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/240391446118062/?multi_permalinks=2214910891999431

Although a lot of stuff on there is of the serious enthusiast type there is sometimes other stuff of interest.

Facebook marketplace sometimes has decent items as well, that's how I got mine.


----------



## Broughtonblue (7 Jan 2022)

@icowden @stephec , it was on marketplace and they wanted £90 and wouldnt budge so I declined. But with Christmas money burning a hole in my pocket I did a little bit of research and bought this. Seems to have decent reviews to someone who knows absolutely nothing about astronomy except the twinkle twinkle little star nursery rhyme🤣

Cant wait for it to arrive now, just got to learn all about the planets and nebula before it does 👍


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 Jan 2022)

I've used these scopes before. Personally I wouldn't recommend it, even at 90 quid. The scope itself is OK but the tripod supplied is awful. Quite wobbly and would twist on the base of the mount. You can normally help matters by adding weight to the tripod but you can't get the wing nuts tight enough on the legs to do so! You're better off with a telescopic pole type tripod legs which has a bit more weight and stability.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Jan 2022)

stephec said:


> If you're a facebook user then there's this group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/240391446118062/?multi_permalinks=2214910891999431
> 
> Although a lot of stuff on there is of the serious enthusiast type there is sometimes other stuff of interest.
> 
> Facebook marketplace sometimes has decent items as well, that's how I got mine.



That’s a great group for 2nd hand gear.

This websites great as well, they have a 2nd hand section and are really helpful with questions.

https://stargazerslounge.com/


----------



## icowden (7 Jan 2022)

Broughtonblue said:


> Cant wait for it to arrive now, just got to learn all about the planets and nebula before it does 👍



I hate to dampen your enthusiasm in any way but, these are some things I have learned (using a dobsonian sky watcher (1200/150))*.

Getting ready:-

The scope needs to adjust to the outside temperature so get it outside at least 30 mins before you want to start viewing for best results
The finder-scope is useful but makes it very hard to find things unless you are really good at working with an inverted axis (so up is down and vice versa). You can get a red dot finder, which makes life much easier. The TELRAD is the most common. I have both on mine. I use the TELRAD to find what I want to look at, then the finderscope for fine tuning the aim.
It gets much colder than you think it will.
If trying to show your children / nieces / nephews etc, have a lot of patience ready...
Viewing:-

Moon - you will be able to see some awesome detail, especially when waxing or waning.
Planets - look for Jupiter and Saturn. Jupiter you should be able to see the bands, moons, and a hint of ring. Saturn you will see a little blob of a planet but should be able to see the rings clearly. Other planets are really just coloured circles from a hobby telescope.
Planets move a *lot* faster than you think they do. Once you have the magnification up a bit, they can zoom across your field of view quite quickly. A barlow lens is useful, but you tend to lose some light with a barlow and a magnifying lens.
Anything else - you need to be somewhere *really dark*. Look for local dark sky sites unless you live in some nice dark countryside. For some sites it's best to hunt for a local astronomy group to go with as they can be frequented by other odd folks who might take an unusual interest in <ahem> uranus (amongst other things)...
The atmosphere is annoying. Sometimes you will think it looks like a great night for stargazing, and when you start looking everything is wavy due to atmospherics.
*the first measurement is focal length of tube from aperture to mirror, the second, the width of the scope.

I love star gazing, but what you can see through a scope is limited compared to the beautiful NASA images we see. But it's awe inspiring to see things for yourself, to look up into the Cosmos and see the light from our celestial neighbours. Have fun!


----------



## stephec (8 Jan 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> That’s a great group for 2nd hand gear.
> 
> This websites great as well, they have a 2nd hand section and are really helpful with questions.
> 
> https://stargazerslounge.com/


I joined there last year but forgotten all about it, thanks for the reminder. 😊👍


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Jan 2022)

Slightly OT but while solving a clue in my crossword last week realised that 'astronomer' is an anagram of 'moon starer'.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

I have accidentally bought a 5 inch, 1000 focal length reflector. No make, but possibly Celestron, so cheap and probably ok but will need decent eyepieces to work really well.


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I have accidentally bought a 5 inch, 1000 focal length reflector. No make, but possibly Celestron, so cheap and probably ok but will need decent eyepieces to work really well.


Is it a slippery slope time? 😂


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2022)

I'm currently looking at what's involved with imaging, luckily the thought of spending hours in front of a laptop doing the post processing is putting me off. 

So here's a quick photo I took a few days ago, I'll call it _Cheese Over Chirk. 😊






_


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

stephec said:


> Is it a slippery slope time? 😂


Quite possibly, knowing me!

Ive plenty of time on my hands, so its perhaps time I started to practice the practical side of my qualifications. Mini D has started to show an interest, so that was the prompt I needed.


----------



## Johnno260 (16 Jan 2022)

Once you go down the slippery eye piece slope there is no return. Haha

Getting quality 2nd hand is a viable option, RVO or Rother Valley Optics I can highly recommend and they are very helpful as well.


----------



## HMS_Dave (16 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Quite possibly, knowing me!
> 
> Ive plenty of time on my hands, so its perhaps time I started to practice the practical side of my qualifications. Mini D has started to show an interest, so that was the prompt I needed.


Just so you are aware, when you start looking in bedroom windows, a reflector will show an image that is upside down.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2022)

I have given up using mine. I have 3 of them and they have been in the cupboard for at least 2 years now. With the naked eye, you see small circle of yellow stars. Using a telescope, these circles are a bit bigger but still no details, just yellow circles. 
I have seen Mars,( big red circle ) Saturn and Jupiter but not really impressed with the quality. 
The only thing worth seeing is the Moon as you can see much details. 
I rely on NASA and other space agencies now to see things in details in all their glory. So much better and informative.
So my telescopes will stay in the cupboard unless the mood takes me to look at the moon again sometime.


----------



## Johnno260 (16 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have given up using mine. I have 3 of them and they have been in the cupboard for at least 2 years now. With the naked eye, you see small circle of yellow stars. Using a telescope, these circles are a bit bigger but still no details, just yellow circles.
> I have seen Mars,( big red circle ) Saturn and Jupiter but not really impressed with the quality.
> The only thing worth seeing is the Moon as you can see much details.
> I rely on NASA and other space agencies now to see things in details in all their glory. So much better and informative.
> So my telescopes will stay in the cupboard unless the mood takes me to look at the moon again sometime.



Depends on the scope, mine the moon looks awesome, the other year when Mars was close I could make out different regions, Jupiter I can see different cloud layers and the red spot, and the four largest moons, but yes they appear as dots. 

Saturn is a yellow globe with a ring, no details but I was just glad I could find and observe something that distant. 

My scopes not particularly expensive either, it’s a refractor.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

Don't worry. Gavroche uses a telescope made by Renault.


----------



## Johnno260 (16 Jan 2022)

If you can get Japanese eyepieces those are very good.

I have a BST Starguider eyepiece I use a lot, the rest are mostly Meades and I have Japanese one somewhere it’s my most used one it’s a 9.7mm Plossi.


----------



## wheresthetorch (16 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I have accidentally bought a 5 inch, 1000 focal length reflector. No make, but


The only 5" f7.7 reflector I know of is/was made by Konus.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

Ive had my tape measure in it. It's actually 4.5". Im pretty sure its Tasco or a Celestron, whichmp is much the same thing if it was made since 2002. Ill post up a pic.

Edit. Surfing the web I have found an identical telescope in all but colour branded as Jessops.


----------



## gavroche (17 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Don't worry. Gavroche uses a telescope made by Renault.


With Dacia lenses.


----------



## icowden (18 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have given up using mine. I have 3 of them and they have been in the cupboard for at least 2 years now. With the naked eye, you see small circle of yellow stars. Using a telescope, these circles are a bit bigger but still no details, just yellow circles.
> I have seen Mars,( big red circle ) Saturn and Jupiter but not really impressed with the quality.
> The only thing worth seeing is the Moon as you can see much details.


To see more detail you need a bigger and more powerful scope. And time. A lot of time.
The atmosphere changes a lot during the evening / night. You aren't going to out-see Nasa, but I get a sense of awe about being able to see objects that are incredibly far away with my own eyes.
If you can find a good dark site on a good night, you can pick out galaxies. But you need to be out for a while.
I haven't got there yet...


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2022)

My mum and dad bought one of those tripod telescopes for the youngest for Christmas one year . Wrong thing to buy as a total mare to setup . However once you do get it focused in it’ok . The moon does look incredible through a scope . However decent set of binoculars may see you there as well . 

Where we are is actually decent enough for the night sky , with not a lot of light pollution considering we live in a large town. Facing south I see loads on a clear night walking the dog .


----------



## gbb (16 Feb 2022)

Venus absolutely shining like a torch the last few mornings, 6am, in the south and low.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Venus absolutely shining like a torch the last few mornings, 6am, in the south and low.


Yes, Venus at its closest to us so max brightness.


----------



## gbb (27 Feb 2022)

Just stood at my back door last night and was struck how many stars were shing through. Got my birdscope out and had a look at the Plaedies (sp) cluster, crystal clear group of stars considering you normally see a fuzzy group with the naked eye.
What I assume was Sirius was also incredibly bright and low. What was maybe atmospheric conditions gave it a slightly purple blue 'twinkle'

5 minutes later, everything back to 'normal'...far less clear skies, not from cloud but again I assume atmospherics.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Just stood at my back door last night and was struck how many stars were shing through. Got my birdscope out and had a look at the Plaedies (sp) cluster, crystal clear group of stars considering you normally see a fuzzy group with the naked eye.
> What I assume was Sirius was also incredibly bright and low. What was maybe atmospheric conditions gave it a slightly purple blue 'twinkle'
> 
> 5 minutes later, everything back to 'normal'...far less clear skies, not from cloud but again I assume atmospherics.


I popped to the shop at about 9pm last night and it was so clear i took a big detour through some unlit paths on the way back home. Chilly but worth it.


----------



## icowden (27 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> 5 minutes later, everything back to 'normal'...far less clear skies, not from cloud but again I assume atmospherics.


Yup. Atmospherics are a pain.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

The Moon is about to get walloped by more than 2,700 kilograms of space junk, a punch that will carve out a crater that could fit several semi-trailers.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-03-03/space-junk-rocket-hurdling-towards-to-moon/100877494


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2022)

Before the clocks sprang forward, I've been enjoying seeing Venus at dawn on my way to work, but never spotted Saturn and Mars...


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2022)

Daddy's got a new toy. 😊


----------



## midlife (4 Nov 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> Daddy's got a new toy. 😊
> 
> View attachment 666885



Nice enjoy that.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> Nice enjoy that.



As you can imagine there's total cloud cover here tonight. 😂


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> As you can imagine there's total cloud cover here tonight. 😂



Typical, I think Juipter is closer to us at the moment, but it’s also close to the moon. 

If the cloud breaks you may get some good viewing, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gbb (5 Nov 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> Typical, I think Juipter is closer to us at the moment, but it’s also close to the moon.
> 
> If the cloud breaks you may get some good viewing, fingers crossed for you.



I didn't check which planet it was but yes, Jupiter at 2 o'clock relative to the moon and slightly higher in the sky, very bright atm. Usually id get my old birdscope out and even by hand, I can usually pick out 4 pinpricks of light that are some of her moons. Might try tonight if its clear.


----------



## stephec (5 Nov 2022)

I managed to get a decent look at Jupiter tonight at 19:00, unfortunately I couldn't use my 6mm eyepiece with a 2x Barlow as it just gave a fuzzy image, but the eyepiece on its own gave me good views of the different colours. 

I'm now on the hunt for better eyepieces. 😊


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> I managed to get a decent look at Jupiter tonight at 19:00, unfortunately I couldn't use my 6mm eyepiece with a 2x Barlow as it just gave a fuzzy image, but the eyepiece on its own gave me good views of the different colours.
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for better eyepieces. 😊



The quest for better eye pieces, gets expensive fast, but worth the investment.


----------



## stephec (6 Nov 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> The quest for better eye pieces, gets expensive fast, but worth the investment.


Without going mad and laying out three figures on each lens I reckon that by spending around £50 on something decent I should be able to see a difference compared to what I've got now, but then once I'm used to them.............🤣

I'm already trawling a certain auction site to see what's available.


----------



## wheresthetorch (7 Nov 2022)

These are really good value eyepieces:

https://www.firstlightoptics.com/bst-starguider-eyepieces.html


----------



## stephec (8 Nov 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> These are really good value eyepieces:
> 
> https://www.firstlightoptics.com/bst-starguider-eyepieces.html



I was mooching around an astro forum earlier today and there was quite a lot of love for those.


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> I was mooching around an astro forum earlier today and there was quite a lot of love for those.



I have one of those I can vouch for their quality


----------



## wheresthetorch (30 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> I was mooching around an astro forum earlier today and there was quite a lot of love for those.



Yep - I think I saw you there!


----------



## stephec (1 Dec 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> Yep - I think I saw you there!



How could you tell? 😂


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2022)

A new 5mm eyepiece has arrived just in time for Jupiter to vanish over the horizon. 😂


----------



## wheresthetorch (3 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> A new 5mm eyepiece has arrived just in time for Jupiter to vanish over the horizon. 😂



Yebbut - Mars now!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> A new 5mm eyepiece has arrived just in time for Jupiter to vanish over the horizon. 😂



do you have a hill in the way?

I'm still seeing Jupiter in the western sky 'til at least bedtime.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2022)

I was thinking the other night... what if those of us in urban areas were treated to the occasional 'dark sky' event; where the local council switches off all street lighting in an entire town for an hour or two when the forecast is clear?

It wouldn't work in large urban areas such as Manchester or Brum, but little places such as Lancaster & Morecambe, Kendal or Keswick just had a short time of no light pollution, once or twice each winter so we could see the sky in all its glory.


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> Yebbut - Mars now!



Just had a good view of that with the Pleiades next door.


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> do you have a hill in the way?
> 
> I'm still seeing Jupiter in the western sky 'til at least bedtime.



Built up area with tall trees, at the moment I can see Jupiter over the top of them, but even with the leaves fallen I can't see Saturn through them. 

Lovely clear sky here tonight.


----------

